# Six days seven nights - 1998



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Who else likes this movie??

I love it so much... I first had this on its official VHS tape....... It was aweful....It was CONTRASTED DOWN and didnt look good.....

I finally found one a few months ago someone had recorded from analogue cable PAY PER VIEW in 1998 and it is GOREGOUS!!!!!!!!!! (Its like night and day)

I love Harrison Ford,he does an excellent job in this and The fugitive (1993)


Anyone else care for this film??

I love that song that plays in the movie... Sounds like a flute and a piano... Anyone know the name of that song?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Me too!

I really like this movie -- with Ford and Anne Heche, what's not to like!? The trailer with the _snake in her shorts_ scene is hilarious as is the whole film. Did I say I like Anne Heche very much?.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Your welcome my friend!!

I really hate it when they ruin movies.... Some of them I think are only ruined on VHS!!

This movie was digitally mastered and the colours were aweful...The green TOO GREEN,etc .. quite un-natural looking....

Do they do this on BLU-RAY/DVD also?? (Seems like they did it alot on VHS)


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Dude111 said:


> Do they do this on BLU-RAY/DVD also?? (Seems like they did it alot on VHS)


You should watch one and find out. 

Although I take it you don't own an HDTV? You're missing out my friend. I could never go back to SDTV and VHS. I'm guessing you have a few spare VCR's around?

I'm not trying to be negative here, just want you to at least try the other side.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

For what it's worth, the movie is available on Amazon Prime Video. You can also get it on DVD.


----------

